# Loud Dam fishing and camping trip



## DavidH (Dec 30, 2003)

Hi folks. Can anyone give me any tips to fishing at Loud Dam please? My sister, brother-in-law, my wife and I are camping there at the primitive sites for a week in mid-june.
My bro-in-law will be bait and lure fishing.
I will be fly fishing only, dry or wet, weighted or not... whatever you suggest.
Any Walleye tips for either type please?
Any trout fishing in the creeks up stream in the pond area?
Any suggestions in general please?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

Loud dam

I do most of my fishing up river from the dam.I target walleye but catch about everything includeing trout/pike.I start just down river from the steps at rollaways campgroud.I start out trolling with crawler harnesses,will troll up to the shallows.Also cast raps./jigs.As for fly fishin theirs plenty of nice browns up in the shallows.Some good gill fishing in the backwaters by the high banks near the cabins/houses.Mid june should be about the best time to get the eyes.
good luck

hoffie


----------



## n.pike (Aug 23, 2002)

If you like smallmouth, you will have a blast. Red/white clousers with a little weight work the best for me.


----------

